# UFC 126: Steven Seagal Talks Teaching Anderson Silva Front Kick to the Face



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)




----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Halfway through this gigantic mess of delusion, but had to LOL at 'will you please teach me your deadly stuff'.
Both homoerotic and creative.

Also, 'no one knows about this kick yet'...

...a front kick? Okay Stephen, okay, time for your medication...


----------



## chinwaggler (Jun 7, 2009)

It's only a front kick he makes it seem like it's his own super secret ultimate kick that he created.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

AJClark said:


> Halfway through this gigantic mess of delusion, but had to LOL at 'will you please teach me your deadly stuff'.
> Both homoerotic and creative.
> 
> Also, 'no one knows about this kick yet'...
> ...


That's what I was thinking. Watch out, Master Seagal might invent the jab and exclusively teach it to blackhouse fighters :confused05:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

THANK YOU OP 

This is the first timed I've been able to smile or laugh thinking about the fight.

It feels good to know that I can still be so easily amazed, amused, befuddled and ....entertained.


----------



## Papou2 (Jun 7, 2010)

Mx2 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Watch out, Master Seagal might invent the jab and exclusively teach it to blackhouse fighters :confused05:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

The front kick would be renamed "Tha Seagal," if it were up to him.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I refuse to watch this for a few days lol. 

I just can't. The kick was really awesome, and I get the joke, but I don't want the attention on this dude.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This was so incredibly hilarious. 

I love that he claims to have invented and perfected the front kick Anderson used, despite the fact Anderson has used pretty much the exact same kick several times in the past.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

After that knockout, this interview, and Anderson saying in the pre-fight presser "this fight will be funny", this whole thing just seems like a big joke to me. And I love it.



Ape City said:


> This was so incredibly hilarious.
> 
> I love that he claims to have invented and perfected the front kick Anderson used, despite the fact Anderson has used pretty much the exact same kick several times in the past.


Who knows, maybe Seagal taught him a slight difference/variation in something like foot placement, lean or timing that resulted in the KO as opposed to Vitor just being knocked back.

It would be cool to see some comparison gifs between when Anderson has thrown the kick in the past and in this fight. Just to try to pick out some subtle differences that Seagal may be responsible for.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

I was locked out of a room in my apartment last week, screwdriver and butterknife failed after 15 minutes of frustration.

I front kicked a door knob last week, as to do least damage to the door. On the money, sharp/blunt transfer of energy - it would of KNFO of another human if it was their chin.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Definitely possible, and I don't mean to be overly disrespectful to Seagal, but the dude just seems a little delusional the last few years.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

I'm definitely with you Ape City, just trying to give the poor guy some benefit of the doubt :thumb02:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Its not like its a brand new kick never seen before, but Seagal might have shown Anderson a new variation of it to use it as a head kick. If Andy says he learned it from Seagal, then can you really think otherwise?


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Definitely possible, and I don't mean to be overly disrespectful to Seagal, but the dude just seems a little delusional the last few years.


It must be all those fake kicking to the head .


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Steven Seagal, lol... Just lol.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Steven Seagal invented mixed martial arts using his legs alone while playing the guitar recording songs and filming _Exit Wounds_.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Spec0688 said:


> Its not like its a brand new kick never seen before, but Seagal might have shown Anderson a new variation of it to use it as a head kick. If Andy says he learned it from Seagal, then can you really think otherwise?


^^^ absolutely true. Still doesn't change my amazement and amusement.

I try to contemplate the thought that Segal is a better coach than Randy......


.....just don't have enough weed...


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!

Run Chuck Norris.......Run> the Seagal super duper front kick will ktfo every human being in existance.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh OP. Andersoon silva via The Seagal.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I get all the jokes about the interview, and why people are making them, my question is WTF is Seagal wearing?? He's got the goggles from the "Law Man" show, the black leather jacket from Hard to Kill.....he shouldn't have done that interview......


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Can't believe all the replies degrading Seagal, sure he may be a little high on himself but there was a difference between Silva's kick and a front kick. A front kick is pushed forward after the knee is already at height, this kick was in a forward but also and upward motion. 

If you really want proof that Seagal taught Silva the change of technique watch the following video starting at 4:40






"Don't push, kick"

Yeah Seagal didn't teach him that at all...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

the thing with that is, we have photos of Anderson landing the kick in the exact same posture, stance, and aimed at the chin, in his previous fights.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

SJ said:


> the thing with that is, we have photos of Anderson landing the kick in the exact same posture, stance, and aimed at the chin, in his previous fights.


Where are they? Not that I don't believe you, I'm just curious as I've never seen them before. (I think)


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

420atalon said:


> Can't believe all the replies degrading Seagal, sure he may be a little high on himself but there was a difference between Silva's kick and a front kick. A front kick is pushed forward after the knee is already at height, this kick was in a forward but also and upward motion.
> 
> If you really want proof that Seagal taught Silva the change of technique watch the following video starting at 4:40
> 
> ...


Seagal joking aside, he is one seriously dangerous dude i must say. He'll ruin your joints in a split second. Silva has losts to learn from him, albeit even if not in joint manipulation or striking, but just in defense alone, and weight tranfering.


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

It's all good --> GSP will hire on Chuck Norris as his new coach and unleash a flurry of round house kicks to Anderson's face.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

So Steven Seagal invented the high push kick just like Al Gore invented the internet.:sarcastic12:
You learn something new each and every day.

I could dig up dozens of videos of Muay Thai fighters using this exact same technique in just a few minutes of searching the internet.

Seagal is delusional.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Right. So Anderson knocks a guy out with a kick that nobody has EVER knocked anybody out with... and you guys make out like its a plain old front kick. Obviously it isnt. It knocked Vitor the fook out.

What do you people think? That Anderson trains with Segal for fun? To humour him? Dont be absurd. Segal obviously has something to offer otherwise Silva wouldn't be bothering with his fat ass.

I'll take Andersons word over any of you lot about Segals credentials and abilities.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

hahahahaha! ******* steven seagal. what an asshat.



Ape City said:


> This was so incredibly hilarious.
> 
> I love that he claims to have invented and perfected the front kick Anderson used, despite the fact Anderson has used pretty much the exact same kick several times in the past.


oh, but you see, anderson wrote him a letter asking for his deadly stuff, so you need to recognize that even if he used it before it was all steven all along.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

I think the kick was amazing and give Seagal all the credit he deserves, I just find amusement in the whole situation. No need to get offended when people laugh at the thought that Steven Seagal would be training and helping the best fighter in the world. 

I mean, have you ever seen Steven Seagal Lawman? Cmon...


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> If Andy says he learned it from Seagal, then can you really think otherwise?


so silva actually did admit that seagal taught it to him? where?

there's a difference between a person saying something for themselves, and another person claiming that person said it. 

someone show me where SILVA admits seagal shows him this stuff, or that he uses seagal's moves in the cage.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Silva confirmed it in an interview last night on ESPN2 I dont have a link though. I personally feel like the whole Seagal thing is just for show. I think Andy is a huge fan of his work and enjoys hanging around the guy therefore, he doesnt mind giving him all the credit in the world just as a sign of respect.

I like Seagal too so its all good!


----------



## SmokyEye (Feb 6, 2011)

guess what?
BELFORT GOT "SEAGAL'ED" HAHAHAA


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Ape City said:


> I love that he claims to have invented and perfected the front kick Anderson used, despite the fact Anderson has used pretty much the exact same kick several times in the past.


I don't know, my impression from the interview is that Seagal learned the basic form of the kick when he was in Japan and spent the last 30-40 years tweaking it & making small changes to make it work better. It's something a little different that's not found in the original Karate style, but which is seen in other martial arts which Seagal may not be aware of.


----------



## SmokyEye (Feb 6, 2011)

i want someone from the movie ong buk to go teach silva some moves like seriously, flying elbow to the chest KO would be great.. LOL


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow this thread needs to show a lot more respect to Steven Seagal, the dude is not "delusional" or "a joke" by any means and he obviously knows what he's talking about if he just showed Anderson Silva how to KO somebody with a front kick for the first time in sports history.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Andy wins his next fight by a punch to the armpit.....that's right armpit punch!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Right. So Anderson knocks a guy out with a kick that nobody has EVER knocked anybody out with...


Well, I credit it more to the fact that Vitor was massively overhyped & had a huge amount of ring rust. Most fighters avoid being KOd by that same kick. AS has used it before, to little effect, even.

Not a Vitor fan at all, just voicing my opinion of the whole thing. To me, it looked more like someone making a rookie mistake or something along that line. meh *shrugs* (sorry sook I always agree with your posts otherwise lol)


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Segal is definitely very high on himself, but who wouldn't be if you could break a bone in any second?

People forget who is behind the worst movies Hollywood ever made. It's an Aikido Master who has a lifetime of experience in the homecountry of Aikido.

I am very sure Segal thought him how to prefect the kick, even though it's impossible for us too see.. but those little technigues aren't recorgnizable for us anyway. I almsot certain most of us, didn't even saw the fake too the body.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Watching the kicks Seagal was teaching Anderson I noticed it was slightly different than a regular kick. I watched another Youtube video of Anderson teach a front/side kick to the stomach. 

It's not a regular TEEP kick that you learn where you push your opponent away. It's like a karate/kung fu kick with an extra snap. 

I think there's certainly some truth to what he's saying. Anderson said it in the post fight interview and conference. He has used it before against Hendo, but not to that effect. That was a KILL SHOT. 

Ariel always gets the exclusives...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

maybe segal helped him improve it but he's been doing it for a long time. he did one on hendo.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmm, I hate to break it to Seagal but the snap kick is known by basically every one of the millions of Tae kwon do practicioners alive today.

We will keep your secret safe Mr. Seagal, we will only teach it as the very first kick taught by every good and buy-a-belt TKD school in existence.

It isn't like that kick is a TKD exclusive either....

He needs to go back to making 80lb students pretend flop on the floor....


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Look for Machida too KO Randy with that KICK 



HexRei said:


> maybe segal helped him improve it but he's been doing it for a long time. he did one on hendo.


Great Find :thumbsup: 

We could never tell the difference!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Did anyone notice the last time Silva fought Rogan was almost like a sarcastic cheerleader with an "oh my God is THAT guy really there" as in it was a joke when he saw Seagal. But this time, Rogan was all respectful when he saw him. Seems a few forum members will be doing similar soon.
I for one know he's been working on a new move where you can shovel a load of sashimi into your mouth, drink Sake with your left foot, while kicking the opponent with your right foot in the temple. Need to wear a Gi for that though


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

By the way if it was Van Damme there saying and doing the same thing we would all be on our knees worshipping!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

There's a new nickname to that kick! 

Anderson Silva wins via "THIS IS SPARTA KICK" TO THE DOME! 

Can anybody change that on Wikipedia and post it up...ahahah!


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> maybe segal helped him improve it but he's been doing it for a long time. he did one on hendo.


Hahah beat me to it!

Okay, I'm sorry to be a dick here but first off

ROFL Seagal is such an ass-clown. I cannot believe he's trying to take credit for 'inventing' the front kick to the face. He was so ridiculous throughout the interview... I both rolled my eyes and had a good laugh.

Possibly even more funny is that some of the posters on here are like "OMFG SEAGAL R LEGIT STOP DISSN HIM GUIZ!!11!" I mean, I get that not everybody does martial arts, not everybody fights or trains at a high level, or not everybody has been exposed to traditional martial arts but the absurdity that IS Steven Seagal is both hi-larious and pretty transparent. Or so I thought, but half the people here are like 'respect him, he's a deadly weapon!' 

But yeah, long story short, Anderson Silva has used this move before and it's absolutely NOT the only time this has happened in a combat sport. You'd have to be incredibly naive to think so. 

But you wanna know the difference between the one he used in the Henderson fight and the one he used against Belfort? The former hit the throat and the latter hit the chin! 

Anderson is the biggest troll the MMA world has ever seen!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man still can't believe u guys still are hating on seagal, the man is a action movie hero. Is a legit black belt, one of the best in the world at aikido . I know all his movies past 96 sucks but the dude can fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Man still can't believe u guys still are hating on seagal, the man is a action movie hero. Is a legit black belt, one of the best in the world at aikido . I know all his movies past 96 sucks but the dude can fight.


are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

HexRei said:


> are you being sarcastic?


It cracks me up when people say that Seagal is '1 ov teh best aikidoka evarr!11!' clearly they don't know the history. Normally, I'm all about shedding light on the situation, but if someone says something as ridiculous as 'the world is flat' then I'll just let them be.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

HexRei said:


> are you being sarcastic?


oviously its steven seagal he was not even the best action star or near top 3 in his prime. But being serious though he can help anderson. He does know his shit with it comes to fighting. He may be the same fat guy who barley moves in his movies. But maybe he can past on some of the knowledge to a guy who can move. Steven seagal may not be the best at aikido but he does have a great knowledge of it he has trained with the founder in the past.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> oviously its steven seagal he was not even the best action star or near top 3 in his prime. But being serious though he can help anderson. He does know his shit with it comes to fighting. He may be the same fat guy who barley moves in his movies. But maybe he can past on some of the knowledge to a guy who can move. Steven seagal may not be the best at aikido but he does have a great knowledge of it he has trained with the founder in the past.


It doesn't matter whether he was the best or worst action star of all time. The question I'd ask is if how you know he can fight. I have never seen him compete in any fighting situation that wasn't obviously or openly scripted, including his Aikido demonstrations which were ridiculous. I don't see why we should assume that because he trained under an accredited master that he knows how to fight... i've also heard he scammed his master and wife over in japan.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Wow this thread needs to show a lot more respect to Steven Seagal, the dude is not "delusional" or "a joke" by any means and he obviously knows what he's talking about if he just showed Anderson Silva how to KO somebody with a front kick for the first time in sports history.


oh for sure. totally legit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtthnZ1s9O8

absolutely NONE of this was in any way choreographed like a pack of sequin-clad anorexics at an ice skating competition........_because i'm steven seagal, i push your wrist -- YOU DIE!!1! i look at you sideways -- YOU FLY ACROSS ROOM! AAAAIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEA!_

the sad thing about celebrity friendships is they inevitably end up brown nosing each other publicly if too many people find out they hung out. if silva said steven seagal taught him the winning kick, well, bad on anderson silva for feeding seagal's delusion in the form of media stroking, but good on him for being humble about his own abilities.

who knows, maybe they're all about it for the lols.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> oviously its steven seagal he was not even the best action star or near top 3 in his prime. But being serious though he can help anderson. He does know his shit with it comes to fighting. He may be the same fat guy who barley moves in his movies. But maybe he can past on some of the knowledge to a guy who can move. Steven seagal may not be the best at aikido but he does have a great knowledge of it he has trained with the founder in the past.


7 Dan degree in akido.....


HexRei said:


> It doesn't matter whether he was the best or worst action star of all time. The question I'd ask is if how you know he can fight. I have never seen him compete in any fighting situation that wasn't obviously or openly scripted, including his Aikido demonstrations which were ridiculous. I don't see why we should assume that because he trained under an accredited master that he knows how to fight... i've also heard he scammed his master and wife over in japan.


Hex...... were did u hear that bout him???


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Mx2 said:


>


great video man!
wish i could give you some rep.

i have gained another level of respect for Segal.
I love the fact that he's on the sides of both my favorite fighters raise01:

Now he has to help Shogun !


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

HexRei said:


> It doesn't matter whether he was the best or worst action star of all time. The question I'd ask is if how you know he can fight. I have never seen him compete in any fighting situation that wasn't obviously or openly scripted, including his Aikido demonstrations which were ridiculous. I don't see why we should assume that because he trained under an accredited master that he knows how to fight... i've also heard he scammed his master and wife over in japan.


Furthermore, Aikido isn't exactly known for striking.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

why is he wearing safety glasses?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Kin said:


> It cracks me up when people say that Seagal is '1 ov teh best aikidoka evarr!11!' clearly they don't know the history. Normally, I'm all about shedding light on the situation, but if someone says something as ridiculous as 'the world is flat' then I'll just let them be.


But you still have to Respect him as a Martial Artist! Ok, he is not your regular Muay Thai + Wrestling Cage fighter, but he is an Aikido guy. He also must have been pretty legit, because as far as I know he was the first Western who was allowed to open an Aikido Dojo in Japan.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Hex...... were did u hear that bout him???


In a thread about him on the UG a while back, so take it with a grain of salt. However some of the people there are legit experts on martial arts history and lore.



BobbyCooper said:


> But you still have to Respect him as a Martial Artist! Ok, he is not your regular Muay Thai + Wrestling Cage fighter, but he is an Aikido guy. He also must have been pretty legit, because as far as I know he was the first Western who was allowed to open an Aikido Dojo in Japan.


The way I heard it he basically drained the dojo of its cash and then took off leaving his wife to run it.


----------



## VICIII (May 31, 2007)

http://www.thatvideosite.com/video/steven_seagal_is_cockpuncher


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Can't believe all the replies degrading Seagal, sure he may be a little high on himself but there was a difference between Silva's kick and a front kick. A front kick is pushed forward after the knee is already at height, this kick was in a forward but also and upward motion.
> 
> If you really want proof that Seagal taught Silva the change of technique watch the following video starting at 4:40
> 
> ...


Note how Seagal is talking to Silva in English, Silva is so full of shit, dam I was rooting for him to win this fight and I knew he was going to win, but dam I wish now he had lost because he is full of shit.

I have seen the fight a few times now and I don't even get the way Belfort fell down after that kick, he was not unconscious because he seemed to just sit himself down not fall, this fight sucked ass, I call that it was likely a fix.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Note how Seagal is talking to Silva in English, Silva is so full of shit, dam I was rooting for him to win this fight and I knew he was going to win, but dam I wish now he had lost because he is full of shit.


not this again. there is no question that silva has a partial understanding of english, there is lots video of him speaking it. that doesn't mean he always wants to depend on it for on-the-spot interviews in front of millions that affect his career.

do you speak any foreign languages? in theory i speak german but i sure as hell wouldn't want to try to a) understand the question the guy is asking me in a reasonable amount of time in a room packed with noisy people and possibly right after having been punched in the face a bunch and b) formulate an on the fly reply with my limited vocabulary.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

HexRei said:


> not this again. there is no question that silva has a partial understanding of english, there is lots video of him speaking it. that doesn't mean he always wants to depend on it for on-the-spot interviews in front of millions that affect his career.
> 
> do you speak any foreign languages? in theory i speak german but i sure as hell wouldn't want to try to a) understand the question the guy is asking me in a reasonable amount of time in a room packed with noisy people and possibly right after having been punched in the face a bunch and b) formulate an on the fly reply with my limited vocabulary.


this language BS is not the only reason this is turning into one big fake joke, this is turning into a hollywood scene, just the arrogance of Silva and his surrounding fans and associates surrounding this victory, a victory that looked like a fix, Victor should not have gone down the way he did, god dam he needs to take a leaf out of Nick Diaz book and go back to been a fighter and keep it real.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> *Ariel Helwani*: How did you meet Anderson Silva?!
> *Steven Seagal*: I don't remember....actually he send me a letter, a memo saying: "will you teach me your deadly stuff?"


Pure awesomeness!

Seagal should win and Oscar and 10 Golden Globs based on his performance in this interview!


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

what part of 7 Dan degree in akido dont ppl understand?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> this language BS is not the only reason this is turning into one big fake joke, this is turning into a hollywood scene, just the arrogance of Silva and his surrounding fans and associates surrounding this victory, a victory that looked like a fix, Victor should not have gone down the way he did, god dam he needs to take a leaf out of Nick Diaz book and go back to been a fighter and keep it real.


You don't really believe that do you? Belfort's lights clearly went out for a second and he just collapsed on the ground. If that was a fix, every other MMA fight might as well.



limba said:


> Pure awesomeness!
> 
> Seagal should win and Oscar and 10 Golden Globs based on his performance in this interview!


haha limba^^ I thought the same thing. Now he is trying to think of an incredible smart answer on how Anderson nearly begged him to train him lol^^


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> this language BS is not the only reason this is turning into one big fake joke, this is turning into a hollywood scene, just the arrogance of Silva and his surrounding fans and associates surrounding this victory, a victory that looked like a fix, Victor should not have gone down the way he did, god dam he needs to take a leaf out of Nick Diaz book and go back to been a fighter and keep it real.


i agree the whole seagal thing is ridiculous. but it's hard to fault silva for being so good that he makes his opponents look like amateurs. i mean it's actually even more impressive, to me, that he wins with strikes that are rarely so successful for others.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HexRei said:


> i agree the whole seagal thing is ridiculous. but it's hard to fault silva for being so good that he makes his opponents look like amateurs. i mean it's actually even more impressive, to me, that he wins with strikes that are rarely so successful for others.


And thats were his incredible techinque comes into play. He is not your regular Muay Thai guy like Buakaw or Shogun just for example.

He throws things in a different way and different technique.. I really don't know what it is, but you can clearly see the difference a mile away.

And thats the moment where guys like Seagal come into discussion! Not only Seagal of course.. but guys like him who do things differently.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

May have been a bad boy and done it , dear me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoJhMYbrFcU

Watch that and smell the bs also there is an English MMA FIGHTER who also has a KO with a fronk kick.

If you dont have patience watch from 4:40.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Really didn't want to bother with this thread, but man are you serious? First off Vitor is one of my favorite fighters and if you look back at the old threads about a year ago I said that him and Gegard Moussasi were the biggest threats to his throne. Never did I imagine that would happen. If you told me it ended in the first round I would have said, "damn Vitor must have flash KOed em." 

I watched that video about eight times now rewinding the part where they start engaging beginning with the 1, 2 then missed kick that Vitor ducked under. Cut to the chase Anderson dodged em all and in the final flurry by Vitor Anderson bobs and weaves with Vitor backing away as if to say geez I just threw everything there and NOTHING landed. Anderson walks up to him and says "is that all you got...now it's my turn." They looked at each other and as Vitor said he was waiting. He got his answer with a GPS laser guided foot missile. 

As a person who actually practiced Aikido for a couple of years...I have a legit ORANGE belt...lolz. I've never learned any kicks whatsoever. With that said Seagal said that it was a hybrid Karate kick. I take Muay Thai and that's not exactly a Teep. The video shows it. Seagal said don't push...kick! It reminds me of Bruce Lee with his flick of his knuckles jarring his opponents head back. Doesn't look hard, but it's quick and snaps their head back. Same motion when you get into a car accident where you get whip lash. That my friend is TECHNICAL. Anderson has done it before, but not to the same effect. Muay Thai fighters do it all the time, but rarely achieving a KO. He must be learning something we don't know. Just like how he knocked out Griffin while back pedalling. Look Seagal didn't big himself up. It was the other way around. Anderson Silva is the one who gave credit to him. It's all in the video. 

I'm going to end this discussion with the following quote.

*I fear not the man who has practiced 10,000 kicks once, but I fear the man who has practiced one kick 10,000 times. 

Master Bruce Lee *


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

HexRei said:


> not this again. there is no question that silva has a partial understanding of english, there is lots video of him speaking it. that doesn't mean he always wants to depend on it for on-the-spot interviews in front of millions that affect his career.
> 
> do you speak any foreign languages? in theory i speak german but i sure as hell wouldn't want to try to a) understand the question the guy is asking me in a reasonable amount of time in a room packed with noisy people and possibly right after having been punched in the face a bunch and b) formulate an on the fly reply with my limited vocabulary.



*+ 1*

Bravo .. bravo.

couldn't have said it any better.
English is my main language, but i took Spanish for 4 years in school/college. I speak Thai and Laos partially due to my mother's side of the family. I understand what Anderson Silva goes through. 

It would be embarrassing, and frankly, too complicated to be questioned, then to try and formulate an answer in Thai, Laos, or Spanish. If i was given a script so i can practice for a commercial/promo, that's one thing. Which Anderson Silva did for UFC 126. 

It's hard for him to speak English.

If Americans can't get over it, it's their problem. He's not paid to be a linguist. Frankly, it's absurd to demand someone to speak YOUR language.

If you have a problem, or want to understand what he's saying: take the time to learn Brasilian.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Right. So Anderson knocks a guy out with a kick that nobody has EVER knocked anybody out with... and you guys make out like its a plain old front kick. Obviously it isnt. It knocked Vitor the fook out.
> 
> What do you people think? That Anderson trains with Segal for fun? To humour him? Dont be absurd. Segal obviously has something to offer otherwise Silva wouldn't be bothering with his fat ass.
> 
> I'll take Andersons word over any of you lot about Segals credentials and abilities.


This. I know it's all cool to make fun of the guy who made bad movies and is a little overweight but I really hope nobody on these forums think they could do anything to him like land a punch/kick on him. 

Aikido isn't exactly the best discipline for MMA obviously but if *Anderson Silva* doesn't question his credentials, nobody should.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Its the first kick my six and eight year old girls were taught, same lead same stance. 
Oddly enough they dont teach Aikido at sakura warrior arts just muay thai and kick boxing.



HexRei said:


> maybe segal helped him improve it but he's been doing it for a long time. he did one on hendo.


That looks more like a push kick IMO, just saying it was thrown off his back leg, snap kicks come from the lead leg.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Really didn't want to bother with this thread, but man are you serious? First off Vitor is one of my favorite fighters and if you look back at the old threads about a year ago I said that him and Gegard Moussasi were the biggest threats to his throne. Never did I imagine that would happen. If you told me it ended in the first round I would have said, "damn Vitor must have flash KOed em."
> 
> I watched that video about eight times now rewinding the part where they start engaging beginning with the 1, 2 then missed kick that Vitor ducked under. Cut to the chase Anderson dodged em all and in the final flurry by Vitor Anderson bobs and weaves with Vitor backing away as if to say geez I just threw everything there and NOTHING landed. Anderson walks up to him and says "is that all you got...now it's my turn." They looked at each other and as Vitor said he was waiting. He got his answer with a GPS laser guided foot missile.
> 
> ...




I pity the people who believe Seagal , is some pioneer , he didnt invent that kick.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Its the first kick my six and eight year old girls were taught, same lead same stance. I like me some snap kicks.
> 
> Oddly enough they dont teach Aikido at sakura warrior arts just muay thai and kick boxing.
> 
> ...


Yea, I doubt he invented that kick but people need to realize that Anderson Silva throws Mauy Thai push kicks. The one that ko'ed Vitor was like someone already mentioned before, a karate/taekwon do upward kick. That kick against Henderson looks like a push kick but Henderson got too close.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> But you still have to Respect him as a Martial Artist! Ok, he is not your regular Muay Thai + Wrestling Cage fighter, but he is an Aikido guy. He also must have been pretty legit, because as far as I know he was the first Western who was allowed to open an Aikido Dojo in Japan.


I don't respect him as a martial artist. As for being the first westerner to open an aikido dojo in Japan...



HexRei said:


> The way I heard it he basically drained the dojo of its cash and then took off leaving his wife to run it.


The way I heard it, from my Father who is an Aikido brown belt and was immersed in that world for over 6 years, that wasn't the whole scam. It was that he trained at said Dojo before marrying the head instructors daughter, married her so that he would inherit the Dojo when her father stepped down. And voila -- that's what happened! And that's how Steven Seagal became the first westerner to run an Aikido dojo. 

AND THEN he drained the dojo of its cash and took off -- not only leaving his wife to run it, but leaving his wife period. Stay classy, Seagal, stay classy.

As for the front kick KO, the biggest difference between the one that hit Hendo and the one that hit Vitor was where the strike landed. One hit to the throat, and the other to the chin. You literally cannot KO someone by hitting them in the throat, but the chin on the other hand...

When I first saw it, I thought that it was more of a snap kick than a push kick but hey look at this!










Same kick he hit Hendo with, but he hit a better target!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Kin said:


> I don't respect him as a martial artist. As for being the first westerner to open an aikido dojo in Japan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I heard also, I just left a lot out because I read it in a thirty second viewing of a post and wasn't confident of the details


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

When sly talked about him and Van Damme, I laughed and knew he was a jerk.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

HexRei said:


> maybe segal helped him improve it but he's been doing it for a long time. he did one on hendo.


Dude.. with this video.. Steven Segal just got busted for lying... LoL !

However.. i still like the man. 

Regardless if he can fight, i believe he has something to offer both Machida and Silva. 

I did see Silva use Segal's trademark quick hand movements in the Vitor fight. I think that's what mesmerized Vitor :thumb01:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Seagal invented the Front Kick??? Ummm YEEEAAAAH if the dude knows 1 THING ABOUT KARATE he would know you learn that shit the first day...

They been doing thousands of years before his grandfather was born...

Damn i feel stupid even talking about it lol


And damn that Front Kick he landed on Hendo looks even harder then the one he landed on Vitor... OUCH


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

So... why is Anderson training with Segal? Why have him in his corner?

All I'm seeing in this thread is lots of dudes who have no real clue about the truth, scratching around the internet looking for ways to discredit Segal.

Hes fat. Hes delusional. Hes robbed a Dojo. He bottled out of a fight with Van Damme. * yawn *

Try and discredit him all you want. The FACT is that he does train with Silva and Silva himself gives him props. As I said previous, I trust Silvas opinion of a mans credentials over any internet forum posters.

Anyhoo... continue your wild speculations, trying to dismantle a man that none of you have ever trained with or met. Armed with the trusty internet, the warriors go to battle.... meanwhile, Segal is chilling on Silvas porch having a nice beer and actually discussing MMA with one of the best fighters on the planet.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

this thread is entirely too serious.

It's obvious that Segal helped him with the kick technique. Silva has said so repeatedly/ It's also obvious that Segal stole that technique from Bruce lee who learned it on the set of the green hornet from a stunt man named Joe lewis.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> But you still have to Respect him as a Martial Artist! Ok, he is not your regular Muay Thai + Wrestling Cage fighter, but he is an Aikido guy. He also must have been pretty legit, because as far as I know he was the first Western who was allowed to open an Aikido Dojo in Japan.





HexRei said:


> In a thread about him on the UG a while back, so take it with a grain of salt. However some of the people there are legit experts on martial arts history and lore.
> 
> 
> 
> The way I heard it he basically drained the dojo of its cash and then took off leaving his wife to run it.


I knew a kid in high school, years ago and he was a bad dude for our age and his size. Good friend still today, and he left for a couple months to train at Seagal Studios.....Steven was not there....lol.....:confused02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Kin said:


> I don't respect him as a martial artist. As for being the first westerner to open an aikido dojo in Japan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I didn't knew about this story :thumbsup: Thanks for the heads up!

But to come to the kick, just for this snap/push kick there must be alone over 20 variations of it, if not a whole lot more. So I do believe, that Seagal showed him another kick, or at least an improvement in it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bottom line, why would Anderson credit Seagal if he didn't learn some variation of the kick or perfection of a kick he already had in his skills.....


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I love how the idiots want to believe Seagal taught this kick to Silva but its so cringe worthy i cant take it.

For starters he kicked Hendo with the same kick he wasnt training with Steven case closed.

On page 7 i posted a youtube link of a front kick KO , people like to say thats a push kick well im sorry its the same kick and the kick was invented years before Steven was making under siege. 

Seagal is not legit fighting martial art really the only use is the teaching of the art and thats what it is art , Akido is not a legit Martial art its a demonstration art 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k_uumIQ1uk&feature=related

Bas gives his opinion

also watch the link below from 55seconds on to see how looney seagal is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-a_-g-6kvk&feature=related

and then watch the link below to see how pathetic Akido is in a REAL fight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLqovX4G8Z0


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> Bottom line, why would Anderson credit Seagal if he didn't learn some variation of the kick or perfection of a kick he already had in his skills.....


Because he is full of shit , PR etc a million reasons.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Another improvement for Silva would be to not drop his left arm when he does that kick.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

*More Evidence??*


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> and then watch the link below to see how pathetic Akido is in a REAL fight
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLqovX4G8Z0


Awesome example. 

The Aikido guy had one arm and was like 50. :confused03:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Because he is full of shit , PR etc a million reasons.


PR??? R u serious with that....tell me how much more noteriaty The Spider really needs?? Maybe if u really only sort of follow MMA is Seagals name going to envoke some sort of awe.....otherwise accept the dude for what he is and be done with it. I'm not sure anyone thinks he taught Anderson the kick, but rather a variation of it...

Anderson may be full of shit, but the guy wins and at the end of the day, that's all that matters....hell my buddy's mom asked me about him the other day, the day of the fights......she never mentioned Seagal......Anderson doesn't need that PR, he simple seems to be concerned with staying busy and current and constantly evolving his game....:thumbsup:


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

rygu said:


> Awesome example.
> 
> The Aikido guy had one arm and was like 50. :confused03:


And he didn't even that bad. He almost caught the young guy in a guillotine, that's quite something having only one arm.



Machida Karate said:


> Seagal invented the Front Kick??? Ummm YEEEAAAAH if the dude knows 1 THING ABOUT KARATE he would know you learn that shit the first day...
> 
> They been doing thousands of years before his grandfather was born...


Well, Karate isn't _that_ old  But yes, it's a very common technique in Karate, Jiu Jitsu or (Kodokan) Judo and called Mae Geri Keage (+Jodan if it targets the head)






In Tae Kwon Do it would be an Ap Chagi






In Kung Fu it may be Tan Tui





 




It's just a basic kick in probably every striking art which involves kicks.

It's even used in martial arts aerobics 






So, no, Steven Seagal didn't invent anything new there. He might have helped to adjust the technique if Silva says he helped him with that kick, but basically it already was in Silvas repertoire.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been too busy lately so I haven't been keeping up for the last few days - forgive me if this has already been posted.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...seagal-hype-in-regard-to-anderson-silvas-kick



> *Post UFC 126: Don't Believe the Seagal Hype in Regard To Anderson Silva's Kick*
> 
> MiddleEasy (via Portal do Vale-tudo and translated by Fafefi Fofo) reported, "The approach between the two was actually a marketing maneuver planned by the agent of Anderson, Jorge Joinha, to give more visibility to its champion in the American media."


Like many have already said, it was nothing special, just another regular front kick. Spectacular ending etc., no doubt! But the whole Seagal/"I trained for that" angle was just a PR ploy.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> I've been too busy lately so I haven't been keeping up for the last few days - forgive me if this has already been posted.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...seagal-hype-in-regard-to-anderson-silvas-kick
> 
> ...


In other words, Anderson is so good that he can pull off a finish by anything his agent requests. If this is true, that's wild. It's not like he tried ten of these in the fight and then pulled the last one off, or that he rocked Belfort so hard he had the opportunity for a crazy finish (as in the Fryklund fight).

And while Belfort is well-known for inconsistency of ability from fight to fight, it wasn't like he was someone Silva could just blow off and play with.

And there is this video of him training it with Seagal earlier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUHmAAKRz0s&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

coldcall420 said:


> PR??? R u serious with that....tell me how much more noteriaty The Spider really needs?? Maybe if u really only sort of follow MMA is Seagals name going to envoke some sort of awe.....otherwise accept the dude for what he is and be done with it. I'm not sure anyone thinks he taught Anderson the kick, but rather a variation of it...
> 
> Anderson may be full of shit, but the guy wins and at the end of the day, that's all that matters....hell my buddy's mom asked me about him the other day, the day of the fights......she never mentioned Seagal......Anderson doesn't need that PR, he simple seems to be concerned with staying busy and current and constantly evolving his game....:thumbsup:



Seagal did nothing , Anderson gave him credit thats fine then he is also an idiot.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Another improvement for Silva would be to not drop his left arm when he does that kick.


I thought that, but because the kick is straight up the middle and goes to head height, I don't think it's that practical.

There's hardly any movement in the kick, hips don't turn, I think your arm would be in the way.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Anderson is trolling the universe.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

http://link.brightcove.com/services...gNyMkccRIiAPslNJW0rJKsD3jC&bctid=778919510001

explains a lot lol^^


----------



## Azzan (Sep 19, 2010)

Yer i think it was just common straight front kick.
But it was done by Spider.. combination of lightning fast speed, pin point lazer beam accuracy and perfect timing can be deadly.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Seagal did nothing , Anderson gave him credit thats fine then he is also an idiot.


Like I said Anderson don't need anymore PR.....personally I think it wasn't so much the kick, but rather Anderson's toenails that ended Vitor's night!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

osmium said:


> Anderson is trolling the universe.


Oh dude that just made my day...lolz!!! 

Oh how I miss the Dave Chappelle shows...

Lets see if my rep helps you back into the green...


----------

